# Remembering Left from Right



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

No I've had the same problem all my life, my uncle is dyslexic and I think maybe I have it mildly. I also get my P's and B's confused and J's and G's huspand etc... 

I remembered left and right by thinking back to school and doing the pledge to the flag and remembering the right hand over your heart!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have a watch or wedding ring that you wear? Just assuming you are right handed, your watch would be on your left wrist, so you could always just see which wrist your watch was on and know it was left! Same for a ring, it would always be your left.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> I'm noticing that when nervous I get my left and right directions mixed up. :doh:
> 
> As I'm going to my first rally trial in a week I want to fix this. Any advice on how to keep left and right straight in my head?


The dog you *L*ove is on your *L*eft


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> I'm noticing that when nervous I get my left and right directions mixed up. :doh:
> 
> As I'm going to my first rally trial in a week I want to fix this. Any advice on how to keep left and right straight in my head?


 
HAHAHA. I don't HAVE a "right" - so EVERYthing is left to me! (Won't be singing up for ballroom dancing anytime soon... lol)

Are you married? If so, remember that your wedding band is on your left. If NOT, if you have a ring that you wear, put it on your right hand and think RING/RIGHT.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

There is apparently something called Directional Dyslexia. My dad and I have it. I can't tell my right from my left without really thinking about it. Forget about someone shouting out directions in the car! I can't reason it out fast enough and usually end up turning the wrong way. And forget North, South, East, and West. That's never going to happen. 

The way I remember is that if you fold down your pinkie, ring, and middle fingers, and extend your index fingers and thumbs into "Ls", your left hand makes a correct "L". It's backwards on your right hand!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

In marching band, we used to have new kids put large 
"L" and "R" on their tennies with magic marker ( for practice purposes only). It's amazing how many have trouble knowing left from right.... then add in playing an instrument and chaos is not far behind. Hey Hooch....... did you ever stoop to that trick????


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Being a musician, I suffer from a bit of stage fright, especially when it's time for a standup solo. (Sitdown solos ain't no big deal no more.  )

First thing to do is recognize that IT'S OKAY to be a bit jittery. The best we're going to be able to do is DEAL WITH the nerve issue.

Just before you perform at the rally thing, maybe ten minutes or so, find a quiet corner and run through the process in your head. Be deliberate about this - don't just zip through it. Take a few deep breaths, close your eyes, and concentrate on the process. Shut out the zoomie thoughts going through your head, ignore the dog at your feet, and focus on calm energy.

Think through everything step by step. No cutting corners. Focus on the details.

You'll find that this mental preparation goes a long way toward execution of what you've already practiced a gazillion times.

Dealing with nerves is strictly a mental thing, so it takes a bit of mental focus to DEAL WITH the issue.

Or, you can do what I do - take beta blockers!

Like I always say, "Better living through chemistry."


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Eupher makes a great point - I've been showing dogs since the stone age (and you all did see pictures to prove it ) and I believe that the minute I am NOT a bit nervous going into the ring is the minute that I have lost my edge.

Most of all, HAVE FUN!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I love all the suggestions. I think I may have directional dyslexia as I can't tell north, south, east, west.

Seriously, would I be able to put a little L and R on my shoes or is that not allowed?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Have fun!! But I REALLY like Mary's suggestion...or you could be like a kid these days and the Left makes the "L"-for loser...lol and your right hand makes the backwards "L". Not much help here but I'm a kid...what do I know? LOL!! 
I think you have it in your head that you can't do it and that you KNOW you'll get it confused..but I'm SURE you CAN do it!!!


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't forget in Rally the arrows show you the way to go
Also with the finish left & right...
Good question about putting L&R on your shows...
My DH runs an obedience with allot of judges I will have him ask the
question on the list


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is just one Rally Judge answer from the list
I thought this was funny... 

What you wear is your choice (as long as you wear something)...judges could
care less.

What is really easier than trying to read something on your shoe while you
are moving, is this...

I tell my students is just to remember that your dog is always on your left
side, so when a sign has the word ³left² in it, you should always turn
towards your dog. When the sign has the word ³right² in it, you should
always turn away from your dog.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

From another Judge
NOTHING in the rules says you can't put L or R on your shoes, hands,
socks, you could even embroider it on the pant legs 'upside down" so you
could read it right side up - - just nothing to identify you, your dog,
or any training groups.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> The way I remember is that if you fold down your pinkie, ring, and middle fingers, and extend your index fingers and thumbs into "Ls", your left hand makes a correct "L". It's backwards on your right hand!


This is what I use to teach folks...but I Love Mary's answer too!!



LibertyME said:


> The dog you *L*ove is on your *L*eft



I have used "Gee" for right and "Haw" for left with Tailer...when he is searching for his tennis ball in tall grass of if I tossed it and he is struggling to find it..."In" & "Out" for closer or further...and "Up & "Down" for up a hill or down...confusing? Wonder what Tailer thinks? Crazy Silly Huuman no doubt!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Karen for all the research and the good answers. Magic Marker here I come!


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Your welcome 
Good Luck, Have Fun.. That is what it is all about
Karen


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I Write with my Right hand. The other one is left!!!!! Yes, I'm directionally challenged as well! 

Don't they say that 90 percent of training obedience is training the handlers!!!! and only 10 percent training the dog!!!!


----------

